# There were errors installing... os x 10.4.8 disk 2



## Ibin5 (Apr 4, 2010)

Hey guys. 

I run an older version of os x (10.4.8) on a Macbook as I have an old version of pro tools that I won't run on anything newer. I havn't gotten round to updating pro tools. 
Yesterday, I tried to install the update for 10.4.11 since I'm not too bothered about pro tools anymore.
It took around 2 hours, then at the end seemed to stop without any confirmation of it's success.
After this, everything froze and I was forced to manually restart the macbook using the power button.
When restarting, I got a kernel panic error which asked me to repeatedly start the system.
Fed up with this, I decided to revert back to 10.4.8 by booting from the dvd, erasing the macbook harddrive and installing from scratch.
Disk one went fine, but disk 2 hangs up when installing garage band instruments, then I get the message THERE WERE ERRORS INSTALLING THE SOFTWARE. PLEASE TRY AGAIN.

I've tried this three times with no joy.

Any ideas?

Thanks


----------



## sinclair_tm (Mar 11, 2005)

Did you make sure that the disk was clean and not scratched? If you don't use Garageband, then you can tell it to skip it with a custom install. But if the data on the disk is bad, there isn't anything you can do, but maybe try taking it to an Apple store and asking them to try the installer. If it fails for them, they may be able to order you a replacement disk, or tell you that you just have to buy a new one.


----------

